# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Outo auto linjalla - havaintoja sieltä täältä 2009

## killerpop

2.1.2009

Tampere-Pori -pikavuorossa Veolia Transport #605 (jolla on uudesta alkaen ajeltu Tampereen yksikön ajoja. Nyt myös näemmä Westin linjallakin).

----------


## Aleksi.K

15.01.09 Helsinki

PL 84 (Volvo B9R, Lahti 520 Flyer)/ U290 17.45 Nummela-Pitäjänmäki-Helsinki.

----------


## jtm

15.1 PIKA Ähtäri-Tre-Helsinki vuorossa oli veolian #43 (Carrus Fifty). Se vuoro mikä saapuu klo 13 aikoihin Tampereelle.

----------


## Miska

> 15.1 PIKA Ähtäri-Tre-Helsinki vuorossa oli veolian #43 (Carrus Fifty). Se vuoro mikä saapuu klo 13 aikoihin Tampereelle.


Ei kai klo 13 pintaan Tampereelle saavu muita Veolian vuoroja kuin Terälahdesta klo 12:10 lähtenyt 90Y?

----------


## jtm

Se tosiaan ajetaan linjan 90Y tunnuksella, mutta minun mielestä se tuli jostain pitempää, kun äkki sen näin niin olin näkevinäni PIKA mutta se taisi olla erilaisen linjakilven syytä. Varmaan juu luki 90Y ja olen sen hahmottanut PIKA sanaksi.

----------


## Epa

Rovaniemi-Kemi -vakiovuorolla klo 14.40-17 oli aikatauluun merkitsemätön autonvaihto Muurolassa tänään. Alkumatkan kalustona oli Gold Linen auto nro 6, ja Kemiin saavuttiin autolla nro 45.

----------


## jtm

21.1

Luopioisten linja #6 on klo14:50 vuorossa Tampereelta Vehkajärvelle. Oli tunnelmallista mennä pitkästä aikaa 29 vuotiaalla Lahti 31:llä.

----------


## jtm

22.1

Kuulin linja-autossa, että Kuhmoisten ja Kangasalan välillä olis Luopioisten linjan bussi ajanut pellolle tänä aamuna ja mennyt hiukan rikki sekä muutama loukkaantunut. Olisiko kyseessä luoppareitten #12? Jos jolain tietoa niin kertokaa.

----------


## killerpop

> 22.1
> 
> Kuulin linja-autossa, että Kuhmoisten ja Kangasalan välillä olis Luopioisten linjan bussi ajanut pellolle tänä aamuna ja mennyt hiukan rikki sekä muutama loukkaantunut. Olisiko kyseessä luoppareitten #12? Jos jolain tietoa niin kertokaa.


Kyllä se kaiketi se oli, koska auton perässä on 936-suunta. Linkki Aamulehden uutiseen. Tänään 23.1. tuossa aamun Kyynärön vuorossa, jota ajetaan tavallisesti ko autolla, olikin Eagle 560

----------


## jtm

> Kyllä se kaiketi se oli, koska auton perässä on 936-suunta. Linkki Aamulehden uutiseen. Tänään 23.1. tuossa aamun Kyynärön vuorossa, jota ajetaan tavallisesti ko autolla, olikin Eagle 560


Menisiköhän tuo luopparin #12 poistoon vammoista päätellen?

22.1

Klo 21.15 PIKA Tampere- Jyväskylä vuorossa oli Töysän linja Oy:n #37.

----------


## J_J

> 22.1
> 
> Klo 21.15 PIKA Tampere- Jyväskylä vuorossa oli Töysän linja Oy:n #37.


Oliko tämä havainnoitsijan mukaan se "outo" auto ko. vuorolla/linjalla? Se kun on tainnut olla vuoron vakikalustona vasta muutaman vuoden  :Wink:

----------


## jtm

> Oliko tämä havainnoitsijan mukaan se "outo" auto ko. vuorolla/linjalla? Se kun on tainnut olla vuoron vakikalustona vasta muutaman vuoden


Minä olen havainnut siinä vuorossa pitkään Töysän normaali väreissä olevan Carrus Regalin joten mietin, että se olisi vakioauto.

----------


## Eppu

Tämä KA #375 ei liene kovinkaan yleinen ilmestys Tampere-Lahti pikavuorossa. Auto seisoi Tampereen l-asemalla tänään 23.1. yhden aikoihin.

----------


## antsa

Se on ollut saattamassa Tampere - Kotka pikaa joka aina perjantaisin ajetaan Lahteen kahdella. Tilanteen mukaan otetaan mikä liikkeelle saadaan. Kyllä noita vanhoja luotto-kabusseja näkee lähes päivittäin Lahti - Helsinki/ Lentoaseman vuoroissa. Yleensä ne viihtyvät lähinnä        Vääksyn ja Heinolan vuoroilla.

----------


## tkp

> Oliko tämä havainnoitsijan mukaan se "outo" auto ko. vuorolla/linjalla? Se kun on tainnut olla vuoron vakikalustona vasta muutaman vuoden


Sikälis havainne voisi olla oikea, tämä #37 kun tuppaa nykyään viettämään enemmän aikaa korjaamolla kun linjalla  :Wink:

----------


## jtm

28.1

Klo 14:00 vuorossa Tampereelta Pälkäneelle oli Paunun #107. Normaalistihan tässä vuorossa on #19.

Taisi olla kiireellä tullut koska sisällä oli aikas kylmä. Poistuessani huomasin vessan päällä olevassa ikivanhassa kahvi/tee/kaakao koneessa lapun: "kahvi/tee/kaakao 3mk".

----------


## ultrix

> Taisi olla kiireellä tullut koska sisällä oli aikas kylmä. Poistuessani huomasin vessan päällä olevassa ikivanhassa kahvi/tee/kaakao koneessa lapun: "kahvi/tee/kaakao 3mk".


Mulla on lompakossa muutama markka. Täytyypä ensi kerralla tuohon autoon eksyessäni testata, onko markoista mitään hyötyä  :Smile:

----------


## jtm

29.1

Klo 14:00 vuorossa Tampereelta Pälkäneelle oli Paunun #107. Auton syyksi oli, että normi auto #19 oli korjauksessa. Auton #107 kylmyydeksi selvisi se, että ei ollut käytössä Joulukuun puolestavälistä asti. Tänään 30.1 oli #19 palannut.

----------


## JT

Pe 30.1.

Jyväskylän Liikenne #734 (Scania K113 Delta Star 501 vm. 1993) klo 12.45 Express Jyväskylä - Helsinki -vuorossa.

Savonlinjan #801 (Volvo B7R Lahti Eagle vm. 2006) klo 15.10 Mäntsälä - Hyrylä - Helsinki vakiovuorossa.

----------


## Mikko121

> Pe 30.1.
> 
> Jyväskylän Liikenne #734 (Scania K113 Delta Star 501 vm. 1993) klo 12.45 Express Jyväskylä - Helsinki -vuorossa.


Ompas kummallista.. Nimittäin Jyväskylästä tuolle linjalle lähti JL 425. Star 502 on se.

----------


## JT

> Ompas kummallista.. Nimittäin Jyväskylästä tuolle linjalle lähti JL 425. Star 502 on se.


Näin #734:n (100%) (kilvet [Jyväskylä] [Helsinki] tjsp., matkustajia kyydissä) kääntyvän Helsingin Oopperan kohdilla hieman tuloajan (16.50) jälkeen ollen lähemmäs 10 min myöhässä. Olisiko auto sitten vaihtunut kesken matkaa jossain kohdin? Pikavuorokaan se ei voinut olla, kun se saapuu vasta noin 17.20...

----------


## Mikko121

Niin en tiiä jos on kalustorikkoa tullut, mutta itse olin Jyväskylän matkakeskuksella kun tuo 425 lähti helsinkiin.. Kilvissä Express Helsinki

----------


## ess

> Ompas kummallista.. Nimittäin Jyväskylästä tuolle linjalle lähti JL 425. Star 502 on se.


Tuon mallinen auto seisoi Helsingissä Valtimontien pysäkillä hätävilkut päällä noin klo 14.

----------


## jtm

6.2

Klo 14:00 PIKA Tampere-Lahti vuorossa oli Koiviston auton #371.

----------


## Epa

Lahden Liikenteen auto nro 270 on havaittu Koiviston Auton liikennöimällä Lahti-Padasjoki -linjalla tänään 6.2.-09 klo 15.15-16.25. 

Lahden Liikenteen värien aikoina auto nähtiin vakiokalustona Joutjärven, keskustan ja Rautakankareen välisellä reitillä. Auton takapenkki sijaitsee huomattavan korkealla verrattuna muihin Lahden paikallisliikenteen autoihin. Kyseessä taitaa olla Lahden paikallisliikenteen tämän hetken vanhinta kalustoa.

----------


## jtm

6.2

Klo 18:45 PIKA Lahti - Tampere vuorossa sekä Klo 21:15 Tampere - Pälkäne vuorossa oli Helmikkalan #Juho (Neoplan Cityliner Golden class).

----------


## antsa

Tuo Helmikkala on aika usein tuolla vuorolla, jos ei Neoplan Euroliner ole siinä. Koiviston Lahti - Padasjoki vuoroa ajetaan aika usein katurilla, edeskin perjantaisin. Pitkänmatkan autot ei vaan riitä.

----------


## jtm

Ei kyllä ole vaan vakioauto on Helmikkalan #La-Te (MAN Lion`s Star). Aika usein tuolla vuorolla kuljen enkä ole vielä kertaakaan nähnyt #Oskaria (Neoplan Euroliner).

----------


## antsa

Ei ehkä sillä vakiolla mut Lahti - Tampere pikassa aika usein näkyny. 3 autoa tuossa vaihtelee joista varmaan La-Te useimmin.

----------


## jtm

> Ei ehkä sillä vakiolla mut Lahti - Tampere pikassa aika usein näkyny. 3 autoa tuossa vaihtelee joista varmaan La-Te useimmin.


Sen PIKA Lahti - Tampere vuoron jälkeen auto siirtyy sille Tampere - Pälkäne vuorolle.

----------


## killerpop

> Ei kyllä ole vaan vakioauto on Helmikkalan #La-Te (MAN Lion`s Star). Aika usein tuolla vuorolla kuljen enkä ole vielä kertaakaan nähnyt #Oskaria (Neoplan Euroliner).


Tänään (7.2. )näet.

ja kuten antsa tuossa mainitsi, on tässä Lahden pikavuorossa käytännössä joku auto kolmikosta La-Te, Oskari ja Juho. En kirjaisi mitään yksittäistä autoa vakiautoksi, kaluston sijoitteluun kun kuitenkin tilausajokeikat vaikuttavat.

Sitten kun ko vuorolla on Arska tai Scania, on kyseessä jo poikkeustapaus.

----------


## jtm

10.2

Klo 16:00 PIKA Tampere - Lahti vuorossa  oli Helmikkalan #CZJ-434 (Scania Carrus Vector).

Oikeen "luksusta" jotka  matkustivat pitempää matkaa. :Very Happy:

----------


## Aleksi.K

12.02.09 Helsinki

Korsisaari 42 (Setra) vakiossa U339 Nurmijärvi-Lahnus-Helsinki 19.45-21.10.

----------


## Aleksi.K

17.02.09 Kirkkonummi

SatLi 123 (Scania Irizar)/ Express Helsinki-Kankaanpää kl 15.25-19.15.

----------


## killerpop

18.2.2009
VT #613 15:00 Pori-Tampere -vuorossa, kuten oheinen kuva kertoo. Tampereelle saavuttuaan, se lähti 17:10 Ähtäriin.

----------


## Aleksi.K

19.02.09 Helsinki

PL 2 (Scania Lahti 560 Eagle)/ Vakio U280 Helsinki-Lohja 16.15-17.30

----------


## jtm

20.2

Paunun #70 on auton #71 auto kierrossa eli sahaa Tampere - Sahalahti/Kuhmalahti väliä.

----------


## Suntikka

Tänään oli Pori-Kokemäki välillä SatLi #163.
http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb3/kortti.php?uid=655

----------


## jtm

Tänään 5.3 oli kello 10:55 vakiovuorossa Lahdesta Tampereelle Pekolan #12.

----------


## jtm

18.3 PIKA Tampere - Helsinki vuorossa oli Paunun #1-2 (Volvo Ajokki Express). Havainto tehty iltapäivällä linja-autoaseman tuntumassa.

----------


## jtm

20.3

Klo 10:55 vakiovuorossa Lahdesta Tampereelle oli Pekolan #80.

----------


## killerpop

> 18.3 PIKA Tampere - Helsinki vuorossa oli Paunun #1-2 (Volvo Ajokki Express). Havainto tehty iltapäivällä linja-autoaseman tuntumassa.


Ihan silkasta mielenkiinnosta:
- mitä auton linjakilvissä luki
- mitä vuoroa auto lähti tai oli tekemässä lähtöä (kellonaikaa lähinnä haetaan)

Ko päivänä taisi sopivasti kyllä klo 12:00 Tampere-Hki vuoro hajota mutta silläkään ei ole mitään tekemistä tämän kanssa, sikäli kun väki käsittääkseni pääsi perille 12:15 vuorolla.

----------


## jtm

> Ihan silkasta mielenkiinnosta:
> - mitä auton linjakilvissä luki
> - mitä vuoroa auto lähti tai oli tekemässä lähtöä
> 
> Ko päivänä taisi sopivasti kyllä klo 12:00 Tampere-Hki vuoro hajota mutta silläkään ei ole mitään tekemistä tämän kanssa, sikäli kun väki käsittääkseni pääsi perille 12:15 vuorolla.


Näin sen juuri ennen linja-autoasemaa vuoltsun kohdalla. Ylhääällä kilvessä oli Tampere ja alhaalla muovikyltti PIKA HELSINKIIN. Vuoro en muista.

----------


## killerpop

> Näin sen juuri ennen linja-autoasemaa vuoltsun kohdalla. Ylhääällä kilvessä oli Tampere ja alhaalla muovikyltti PIKA HELSINKIIN. Vuoro en muista.


Autolla ajetaan ilmeisen säännöllisesti 05:15 Hervantakeskus - Sääksjärvi -vuoro, joka toimii liityntävuorona Helsingin pikavuorolle, joten eiköhän kyltti ole sitä perua. Siitä sitten samantien siirtoajona Keskustorille josta 05:55 viemään Saarioisten työntekijät Sahalahdelle.

Auto lähtee mm (Helsingin bussien) laiturista 5 joka arkipäivä 1245 vuoroa linjalla 73 Kuhmalahdelle.

----------


## Jone

> Autolla ajetaan ilmeisen säännöllisesti 05:15 Hervantakeskus - Sääksjärvi -vuoro, joka toimii liityntävuorona Helsingin pikavuorolle, joten eiköhän kyltti ole sitä perua. Siitä sitten samantien siirtoajona Keskustorille josta 05:55 viemään Saarioisten työntekijät Sahalahdelle.
> 
> Auto lähtee mm (Helsingin bussien) laiturista 5 joka arkipäivä 1245 vuoroa linjalla 73 Kuhmalahdelle.


Tunnustan. Minä se olin.  :Smile:  Mulla on ollut tapana kilvittää auto valmiiksi seuraavaa aamua varten tullessani Keskustorille päivän viimeisellä sivulla (1505 Pohja-Tre).

----------


## jtm

Se olisikin ollut jo ihme, jos PIKA vuorolla Helsinkiin olisi ollut tuo auto #1-2. Sehän kun tuppaa jo koliseen ja rämiseen noin 80km/h vauhdissa aika pahasti. Olen ollut kyydissä siinä Lahdentiellä ja ajattelin, että koska hajoaa käsiin. :Very Happy:

----------


## jtm

24.3

Klo 18:10 PIKA Tampere Ikaalinen vuorossa oli Länsilinjojen #39. :Icon Frown:  Kertoo taas siitä miten Länskä jaksaa panostaa PIKA vuoroihin vai onko kalusto pula niin paha?

----------


## ultrix

> 24.3
> 
> Klo 18:10 PIKA Tampere Ikaalinen vuorossa oli Länsilinjojen #39. Kertoo taas siitä miten Länskä jaksaa panostaa PIKA vuoroihin vai onko kalusto pula niin paha?


Onpahan ainakin esteetön!

----------


## tkp

> 24.3
> 
> Klo 18:10 PIKA Tampere Ikaalinen vuorossa oli Länsilinjojen #39. Kertoo taas siitä miten Länskä jaksaa panostaa PIKA vuoroihin vai onko kalusto pula niin paha?


Lieneekö Länskän autokierrot suunniteltu niin, että kaikki ajaa kaikkea. pl. tietty pitemmät pikavuorot (Vaasa-Seinäjoki ym.) Sikälis erikoista että kuulemma länskä on keksinyt ihan omia pikavuoropysäkkejä noille uusille "pika"vuoroilleen, joista ei lääninhallituskaan ole tietoinen...

----------


## jtm

27.3

Paunun auton #1-2 autokierrossa rehki tänään Paunun #70.

Klo 7:05 vuorossa Kuohijoelta Tampereelle oli Pekolan #43.

----------


## kiitokurre

> 24.3
> 
> Klo 18:10 PIKA Tampere Ikaalinen vuorossa oli Länsilinjojen #39. Kertoo taas siitä miten Länskä jaksaa panostaa PIKA vuoroihin vai onko kalusto pula niin paha?


Ainakin tuli vuoro hoidettua eikä jääny ajamatta.

----------


## killerpop

30.3. Pohjolan Liikenteen Kotka-Tampere ja Tampere-Kotka vuorossa oli PL #4 (Volvo B12 / Carrus Regal 350). 

Yleensä ko vuorossa on PL #970 ja mahdollisesti tilalla muita 900-sarjan vaunuja.

----------


## JT

To 2.4.

Vainion Liikenteen klo 15:00 Kampista lähteneessä vakiovuorossa Helsinki - Lohja - Perniö - Salo esiintyi Globus-värinen #33.

Eikä tätä Pekolan uitto-Säffle #63:a ole liiemmin Helsingin suunnalla näkynyt. Tänään siis 346:n klo 15:00 Helsinki - Karkkila - Loppi -vuorossa.

----------


## Hujis

> To 2.4.
> 
> Eikä tätä Pekolan uitto-Säffle #63:a ole liiemmin Helsingin suunnalla näkynyt. Tänään siis 346:n klo 15:00 Helsinki - Karkkila - Loppi -vuorossa.


On sitä näkynyt useampanakin päivänä Tsadin suunnilla.

----------


## Aleksi.K

08.04.09 Helsinki

ESLL 558 (Volvo Eagle EB) Vakiossa Porvoo-Nikkilä-Helsinki 15.30-16.55

----------


## Hujis

> 08.04.09 Helsinki
> 
> ESLL 558 (Volvo Eagle EB)


Scania K124 - Eagle 560.

----------


## jtm

11.4

PIKA vuoroa Tampereen ja Lahden, sekä Lahden ja Tampereen välillä hoiti Helmikkalan #Lotta (Setra S210 HD).

----------


## JT

La 18.4. 

V. Alamäki #1 (Volvo B12 6x2 Carrus Star 602 vm. 1996) Helsingistä lähteneessä Lappia-express-vuorossa. Havainto tehty Tervolassa, joten on myös mahdollista, että kyseinen auto on kulkenut linjalla vasta esim. Oulusta lähtien. No, eipä tämäkään mikään tavaton näky ole Lappia-Expressissä, onhan #1 sentään sen "virallinen" vara-auto.

----------


## Hujis

> La 18.4. 
> 
> V. Alamäki #1 (Volvo B12 6x2 Carrus Star 602 vm. 1996) Helsingistä lähteneessä Lappia-express-vuorossa. Havainto tehty Tervolassa, joten on myös mahdollista, että kyseinen auto on kulkenut linjalla vasta esim. Oulusta lähtien.


Oli se stadista saakka 8)

----------


## killerpop

Muutamia havaintoja:
Ma 20.4. ja Pe 24.4. VT #720 Tampere-Pori
Ti 21.4. ja To 23.4.  VT #775 Tampere-Pori (Teuvan suunnalla vaikuttanut auto)
Ke 22.4. VT #603/79 Tampere-Mouhijärvi (VT Tampereen auto ja Länsilinjan ajopäivä)

----------


## Eppu

> Ti 21.4. ja To 23.4.  VT #775 Tampere-Pori (Teuvan suunnalla vaikuttanut auto)


Olihan tuo viime viikollakin muistaakseni ainakin kahtena peräkkäisenä päivänä. Kuvasin auton torstaina 16.4. Olisiko laajemminkin alettu käyttää Tampere-Pori -pikassa...?

----------


## jtm

8.5

Klo 15:10 vakiovuorossa Jyväskylästä Tampereelle oli Paunun #106. :Eek:  Kuski sanoi, että jos tuo ei olisi lähtenyt käyntiin niin olisi paikalle tullut paikkuri. Kuski olisi tosiaan halunnut mieluummin ajaa jopa vaikka Scalalla mieluummin.

----------


## Epa

Lahden Liikenteen #318 oli kalustona Lahti-Padasjoki -vakiovuorolla perjantaina 8.5.-09 klo 15.15.-16.25.

Jyväskylän Liikenteen #752:lla ajettiin Lahti-Jämsä -pikavuoro perjantaina 8.5.-09 klo 17.25-19.15. Tätä ennen auto on havaittu Lahti-Orimattila-Lahti -vakiovuoron kalustona.

----------


## deepthroat

> 8.5
> 
> Klo 15:10 vakiovuorossa Jyväskylästä Tampereelle oli Paunun #106. Kuski sanoi, että jos tuo ei olisi lähtenyt käyntiin niin olisi paikalle tullut paikkuri. Kuski olisi tosiaan halunnut mieluummin ajaa jopa vaikka Scalalla mieluummin.


no ei nuo pari Royalia jotka Paunulla on nyt niin kamalia työkaluja ole, verrattuna esim L:llä alkavan Tamperelaisyrityksen maaseutu pikavuoro kalustoon.

----------


## jtm

> no ei nuo pari Royalia jotka Paunulla on nyt niin kamalia työkaluja ole, verrattuna esim L:llä alkavan Tamperelaisyrityksen maaseutu pikavuoro kalustoon.


Minä en tiedä minkälaisia työkaluja on, kun olen vielä toistaiseksi matkustaja. :Very Happy:  Mutta matkustaa noi Royalit on ihan mukavia. :Very Happy:

----------


## jtm

12.5

Satakunnan Liikenteen #144 (Volvo B9M Ajokki Express) oli 54:lla klo 15:45 vuorossa Tampereelta Narvaan.

Pekolan #88 (Scania K112 Ajokki Royal) on klo 16:15 vuorossa Tampereelta Kuohijoelle. Tuo oli tosi hyvä matkustaa ja mielenkiintoinen vempele.

----------


## Fiktio

Tänään 12.5. lähti klo: 20:00 Tampere-Pori pikavuorossa Poriin Veolia Transport #702 ruotsalaisilla rekisterikilvillä:

----------


## Eppu

> Tänään 12.5. lähti klo: 20:00 Tampere-Pori pikavuorossa Poriin Veolia Transport #702 ruotsalaisilla rekisterikilvillä...


Olihan se sittenkin niin. Havaitsin auton Keskustorilla ollessani matkalla toiseen suuntaan kotio. Vilaukselta onnistuin näkemään linjakilpeä, jossa luki Tampere. Tätä sitten ihmettelin pitkään, että voiko auto olla Pori-pikassa, mutta olihan se sitten... Eli auto saapui asemalle n. 19.15.

----------


## Suntikka

Laitetaas vielä kuva Porin päästä.

----------


## deepthroat

Mielenkiintoista, tuleekohan tuosta pysyvä ilmiö, että muihin EU-maihin rekisteröidyllä autoilla aletaan ajaa enemmänkin linjaa. Ei silti, kaiket autoverosta vapaata ajoneuvoa saanee ajaa suomeen rekisteröimättä , muutkin, kuin omistaja tai omistajan perheenjäsenet...

----------


## Aleksi.K

15.05.09 Helsinki

VT 613 Pikavuorossa Helsinki-Tampere 8.45-11.05

----------


## jtm

Tampere

Olen havainnut Paunun #107 auton #26 autokierrossa useana päivänä.

----------


## jtm

18.5 Tampere

Seutulinjalla 73 klo 16:05 lähdössä Tampereelta Orivedelle oli Paunun #11 (EB Volvo Carrus Regal 360).

----------


## killerpop

20.5.2009

Satakunnan Liikenteen Turku-Huittinen-Tampere ja Tampere-Huittinen-Turku vuoroissa oli tänään Satakunnan Liikenteen #10 (Volvo 9700H B12M). Taisi olla samalla ensimmäinen kerta, kun ko reitillä on ajettu B12M Volvolla? Normaalisti tuossa 11:40 Tre-Turku lähdössä on kyllä perinteisiä Satakunnan Liikenteen Star 503:ia, mm auto #40.

----------


## jtm

20.5

Klo 15:10 VAKIO vuorossa Jyväskylästä Tampereelle oli Paunun #21.

----------


## jtm

Joku vanha Hämeenlinjan 1+0+1 ovinen Wiima K200 seisoskeli Vitsiäläntiellä (14700 Hauho) jonkun "Jeesus auttaa" kyltin alla Lanhdentien varressa. Onko jollain tietoa kuka tämän omistaa ja mitä kyseiselle yksilölle on tarkoitus tehdä?

----------


## Pete28

Tänään Haldin&Rosen uusi rahtiperällinen yövuorobussi #24 Volvo B12M 6x2 9700 HD linjalla Pietarsaari-Seinäjoki-Pietarsaari. 
Yleensä linjalla nähdään B10M Carrus Star 502:sia. Komeahan tuo uusi bussi oli. Harmi kun ei kameraa ollut mukana.

----------


## killerpop

27.5.2009: Tampere-Mouhijärvi-Lavia-Kankaanpää-Kauhajoki -vuorossa Länsilinjat #79 (Scania K114 6x2*4 / Eagle 560) korvaamassa rikkoutunutta Flyeria.

----------


## jtm

1.6 
Länsi-Linjan #55 ajoi ainakin yhden vuoron PIKA Ikaalinen - Tampere vuoroa aamulla, sekä päivällä näin ihan vakio vuorossa Ikaalisen ja Tampereen välissä.

Luopioisten linjan TOR-775 (Leyland Lahti31) ajoi ainakin Tampereelta Padasjoelle klo 13:45 vuoron ja klo 20:00 vuoron Tampereelta Kyynäröön.

2.6
Klo 6:40 PIKA vuorossa Ikaalisista Tampereelle oli Länsi-Linjojen #20.

Klo 13:15 vakiovuorossa Tampereelta Mänttään oli Paunun #26.

----------


## J_J

> 1.6 
> *Länsi-Linjan* #55 ajoi ainakin yhden vuoron PIKA Ikaalinen - Tampere vuoroa aamulla, sekä päivällä näin ihan vakio vuorossa Ikaalisen ja Tampereen välissä.


Milloin viimeksi olet nähnyt ko. yrityksen toiminimen kirjoitetun väliviivan kanssa? Epäilen, että tuosta kirjoitusasusta yrityksen nimen yhteydessä on luovuttu jo ennen syntymääsi... Muutoinkin kun yrityksen nimi kirjoitetaan perusmuodossaankin monikossa (Länsilinjat), voisi sitä vastaavaa kirjoitusasua käyttää myös muissa yhteyksissä aivan samoin kuten esimerkiksi Savonlinja Oy on Savonlinja, ei Savonlinjat (vaikka moni sen monikossa kirjoittaakin).

Vai tulisiko mieleen kirjoittaa vaikkapa Tommolandiasta tyyliin "Koiviston Autot"?

----------


## jtm

> Milloin viimeksi olet nähnyt ko. yrityksen toiminimen kirjoitetun väliviivan kanssa? Epäilen, että tuosta kirjoitusasusta yrityksen nimen yhteydessä on luovuttu jo ennen syntymääsi... Muutoinkin kun yrityksen nimi kirjoitetaan perusmuodossaankin monikossa (Länsilinjat), voisi sitä vastaavaa kirjoitusasua käyttää myös muissa yhteyksissä aivan samoin kuten esimerkiksi Savonlinja Oy on Savonlinja, ei Savonlinjat (vaikka moni sen monikossa kirjoittaakin).
> 
> Vai tulisiko mieleen kirjoittaa vaikkapa Tommolandiasta tyyliin "Koiviston Autot"?


Onko jollain pienellä kirjoitus jutulla niin väliä? Vai etkö ymmärtänyt mitä firmaa tarkoitin?

8.6 Tampere

Havaitsin Satakunnan Liikenteen #199(Kabus) hajonneena Tampereen Rautatieasemalla Turun suuntaan mentäessä klo 14:35. Noin 5min päästä tuli korvaajaksi #19(Volvo Carrus Star 502). Kuski sanoi jonkun remmin katkenneen takaa.

----------


## J_J

> Onko jollain pienellä kirjoitus jutulla niin väliä?


Ilmeisesti sinun mielestäsi ei ole  :Smile:

----------


## jtm

9.6

Veolian #708 seikkaili PIKA Pori-Tampere vuorossa. Havaittu aamupäivällä linja-autoasemalla Tampereella.

----------


## jtm

9.6 
Töysän linjan #26 oli klo 15:15 PIKA Jyväskylä - Tampere vuorossa. Ei ollut mitään mainintaa PIKA vuorosta auton keulassa, luki vain JYVÄSKYLÄ   TAMPERE.

----------


## JT

La 13.6.

Vainiolla jonkin asteinen notkahdus laadussa kaluston suhteen, kun firman #66 (Irisbus Karosa Axer) matkasi klo 12.00 vuorossa Helsingistä Salon kautta Turkuun.

Savonlinjakin hätkähdytti jälleen sijoituksillaan; #777 (Setra S 415 GT) klo 12.30 vuorossa Helsingistä Jyväskylään.

----------


## Miska

> Savonlinjakin hätkähdytti jälleen sijoituksillaan; #777 (Setra S 415 GT) klo 12.30 vuorossa Helsingistä Jyväskylään.


Vaikka matalahko auto onkin niin tuo triplaseiska on ihan perus turistivarustuksella. Autoa näkeekin yleensä tilausajoissa.

----------


## Epa

#777:n tyyppinen kalusto on yleinen myös Heinola-Lahti-Helsinki -pikavuoroilla.

----------


## deepthroat

Tänään Jväskylä-Tampere 9.10 vuorossa Jyväskylän Liikenteen teli Volvo delta SuperStar, Paunun auto särkyi...

----------


## Aleksi.K

28.06.09 Helsinki

PL 21 (Scania Eagle 1997) / Express Turku-Helsinki 15.30-17.40.

----------


## jtm

05.07.09 Lahti

Savonlinja #616 (Volvo B10M Ajokki Royal) oli ajamassa illalla Lahdesta Jyväskylään PIKA-vuoroa.

06.07.09 Lahti

PEKOLAn #18 (Scania K124 Carrus Classic) oli klo 15:45 PIKA vuorossa Lahdesta Tampereelle.

----------


## Eppu

Tampere 22.07.

Mitähän tämä Ikaalisten auton Regal / Scania teki asemalla tuulilasilla Länsilinjojen kyltti ja A4-mallinen kilpi "Vaasa-T:re"? Kuva otettu illalla kymmenen jälkeen.

----------


## J_J

> Tampere 22.07.
> 
> Mitähän tämä Ikaalisten auton Regal / Scania teki asemalla tuulilasilla Länsilinjojen kyltti ja A4-mallinen kilpi "Vaasa-T:re"? Kuva otettu illalla kymmenen jälkeen.


On varmaankin ollut vain "vara-autona" varmistamassa että kaikki maksavat matkustajat mahtuvat kyytiin varsinaiseen vuoroautoon  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rasbelin

Pe 24.7.

LL #43, PIKA Tampere-Ikaalinen

EYOF-ajot rokottavat linjapuolen kalustoa.

----------


## aki

Perjantaina 24.7 oli Hyvinkää-Mäntsälä vakiovuorossa ESLL:n 307, lahti 540 falcon (10m), vm-97. Yleensä tässä vuorossa on kesäisin jokin ESLL:n pikkubussi kuten oli myös edellisenä päivänä.

----------


## jtm

5.8 Kangasala

Tampere - Sahalahti vuorossa oli tänään Paunun uutukainen #124. Taitaa olla ensimmäinen päivä kun nähdään Sahalahdella JoLi värejä.  :Smile:

----------


## Epa

Heinolassa on tänään alkanut perjantaiaamuun kestävä siltatyö, joka siirtää Heinolan ja Mikkelin välisen liikenteen 140-tielle Lusin ja Koskenmyllyn välillä. Liikenteen sujuvuuden vuoksi Heinolan linja-autot ajavat mahdollisesti 140-tietä myös Lusin ja Vuohkallion välisen osuuden. Muistaakseni näin on toimittu Lusin lentoharjoitusten aikana.

----------


## jtm

11.8 
PIKA Kotka - Lahti - Tampere vuorossa oli tänään illalla Paunun #14.

----------


## Aleksi.K

12.08.09 Tampere, Nekalan risteys

Pikavuorossa Helsinki-Tampere 8.45-11.05 Nekalan risteyksestä alkaen Skoda Fabia - mallinen henkilöauto. Alkumatkan olleesta VT 602:sesta hajosi vaihdelaatikko keskikaistalle.  :Smile:

----------


## jtm

> 12.08.09 Tampere, Nekalan risteys
> 
> Pikavuorossa Helsinki-Tampere 8.45-11.05 Nekalan risteyksestä alkaen Skoda Fabia - mallinen henkilöauto. Alkumatkan olleesta VT 602:sesta hajosi vaihdelaatikko keskikaistalle.


Ei kai tuo ollut Hesaan asti?  :Very Happy: 

12.8 Tampere

PIKA T:re - Kankaanpää vuorossa oli LL #44.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Ei kai tuo ollut Hesaan asti?


No montusta siihen Nekalan risteykseen, johon levisi oli se 602 ja loppumatka sen Skodan kyydissä. Hyvää palvelua Tampereen Veolialla oli muuten. Päivystäjä heitti minut ja kaverin osoitteeseen mihin oltiin menossa, joka siis oli linja-autoasemalta eteen päin vielä. Ei tarvinnut sitten ostaa paikkurilippua sitten..  :Smile:

----------


## jtm

11.8 Tampere:

LL #53 oli PIKA Tampere - Vaasa vuorossa.

----------


## killerpop

Vammala-Ellivuori-Sarkola-Nokia-Tampere -vakiovuorossa oli tänään Satakunnan Liikenne #182. Ei ole tällä linjalla aiemmin Kabusia ollut.

----------


## jtm

> Vammala-Ellivuori-Sarkola-Nokia-Tampere -vakiovuorossa oli tänään Satakunnan Liikenne #182. Ei ole tällä linjalla aiemmin Kabusia ollut.


Olen havainnut tuon myös aiemmin viikolla Tampereen suunasta menevän Vammalaan. Eli seutulipulla pääsisi Kabusiin ilman lisämaksua?  :Laughing: 

Tänään seisottuani Tamperee Linja-autoasemalla pari mielenkiintoista havaintoa oli:

PIKA Helsinki - Tampere välillä oli Veolian #603. Alkumatkan Ähtäristä Tampereelle oli taittanut auto #605 mutta sitten tehtiin vaihto.

PIKA Lahti - Tampere vuorossa oli Koiviston auton #259. Enpäs ole ennen nähnyt Lahden ja Tampereen välissä Irizaria.  :Eek: 

Ja Tampereen seutulinjalla 79 Linnavuoresta Tampereelle oli Läsnilinjojen #82. Sivulla luki PIKA Tampere vaikka vakiovuoro kyseessä.

----------


## killerpop

> Olen havainnut tuon myös aiemmin viikolla Tampereen suunasta menevän Vammalaan. Eli seutulipulla pääsisi Kabusiin ilman lisämaksua?




Kyllähän näitä Kabuseja päivittäin menee Tampere-Vammala välillä, mutta pikavuoroina. Vaikken joka lähtöä olekana kerennyt seuraamaan, tiedän, että kuski oli ensikertaa Kabusin ohjaimissa, enkä jaksa uskoa että ihan hetkeen toista tilaisuutta tulisi. Aiempina parina kesänä on Kabuseja ollut myös linjalla 54.

Pikavuoroissa maksetaan pääsääntöisesti pikalisä seutulipusta (nyt myös Vaasantien poikkeukset loppuivat). Kunhan seutulippusi on tehty Matkahuollon kortille, se kelpaa kaikissa busseissa tällä seudulla.




> PIKA Helsinki - Tampere välillä oli Veolian #603. Alkumatkan Ähtäristä Tampereelle oli taittanut auto #605 mutta sitten tehtiin vaihto.


Ajetaan aina vaihdollisena. Kuten tehty jo vuosia.

----------


## jtm

Tämä ei taida olla ihan peruskalustoa kun tänään aamulla havaitsin PIKA Pori - Tampere vuorossa Veolian #16.

----------


## jtm

Tänään tuli vastaan Kangasalla klo 20 jälkeen PIKA Lahti - Tampere vuorossa Koiviston auton #254.

----------


## jtm

Tampereelta tänään 26.8 pari havaintoa:

PIKA Kotka - Lahti - Tampere vuorossa oli Pohjolan liikenteen #958.

PIKA Lahti - Tampere vuorossa oli Koiviston auton #292.

Tampere - Sahalahti vuorossa oli Paunun #111. Matkustajat monet viittasivat aika myöhään koska oli kummallisen näkönen auto sillä vuorolla heidän mielestään.  :Very Happy:  Samassa vuorossa havaitsin myös, että Luopioisten linjalta oli siirtynyt Paunulle kuski.

----------


## J_J

> Samassa vuorossa havaitsin myös, että Luopioisten linjalta oli siirtynyt Paunulle kuski.


Pitäisikö tälläisille "siirtomarkkinahavainnoille" avata kenties oma ketjunsa? Onko jtm:llä tietoa suoritetun siirtokorvauksen suuruudesta tämän tallivaihdon yhteydessä?

----------


## jtm

> Pitäisikö tälläisille "siirtomarkkinahavainnoille" avata kenties oma ketjunsa? Onko jtm:llä tietoa suoritetun siirtokorvauksen suuruudesta tämän tallivaihdon yhteydessä?


Voi mun puolesta avata mutta onko se tarpeellinen? En tiedä onko mitään korvausta mutta kuski sanoi olevansa tyytyväinen kun on parempaa kalustoa (mm. ilmastointi monessa autossa).  :Laughing:  Laitoin tämän siirron ihan vain huvin vuoksi.

----------


## jtm

1.9 Tampere

Klo 16:15 vakiovuorossa Tampereelta Kuohijoelle oli Pekolan #47 (Volvo B10B Carrus Vector).

----------


## jtm

15.9 Tampere
Paunun #28 oli Tampere - Orivesi vuorossa linjalla 73.

16.9 Tampere
Länsilinjojen #94 oli PIKA Tampere - Ikaalinen vuorossa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:45 ----------

16.9
Tampere - Vammala Vakio vuorossa oli SatLin #150 aamupäivällä. Eikös tätä vuoroa aja joku Kabus?

----------


## jtm

Näyttää tuohon vakio Tampere - Vammala ja Vammala - Tampere vuoroon vakiintuneen Kabusin tilalle SatLin #150. Perusteena, että Kabusia ei ole näkynyt pitkään aikaan ja tuo #150 näkynyt. Näen tämän vuoron joka arkipäivä koulun pihoilta tässä TAO:lla pyynikillä.

----------


## jtm

Tiistai 29.9 Tampere

Tampereelta Kuohijoelle klo 11:30 vuorossa oli Pekolan #56(Scania CK113CLB). Eipäs ole tämmöinen korimalli ikinä osunut silmääni Tampereella.

----------


## killerpop

> Tiistai 29.9 Tampere
> 
> Tampereelta Kuohijoelle klo 11:30 vuorossa oli Pekolan #56(Scania CK113CLB). Eipäs ole tämmöinen korimalli ikinä osunut silmääni Tampereella.


Pari tarkennusta, aamulla auto tuli Kuohijoelta Tampereelle, mutta vuoro lähtee 11:35 ihan Lahteen asti. Mutta kieltämättä eksoottinen auto tällä kertaa, ei itsekään tule mieleen, aiempaa kertaa ko autotyypillä ko vuorolla.

----------


## Aleksi.K

03.10.09 Lahti

Borgå Trafik 70 (Carrus Star 502) Pikavuorossa 12.30 Helsinki-Mikkeli-Kuopio

----------


## antsa

Kuopiolainen oli hukannu paineensa Kamppiin ja helpoimmalla löyty auto Porvoosta.

----------


## jtm

Tänään klo 16:15 vuorossa Tampereelta Kuohijoelle Pekolan #86 (Volvo B10M-60 Kiitokori OmniStar Tornado).

----------


## jtm

Ke 7.10

Klo 17:15 PIKA Kotka - Lahti - Tampere, vuorossa oli Paunun #100 (Volvo B12M Volvo 9700H NG).

----------


## jtm

La 10.10:

PIKA Tampere - Turku vuorossa oli SatLin #133 (Volvo B10M Lahti Golden Eagle 471).

----------


## jtm

Ti 20.10 Kangasala

Sahalahti - Kangasala - Tampere vuorossa oli auton #1-2 (Volvo B10M Ajokki Express) tilalla auto #90 (Volvo B10M Carrus Star301). Oli kyllä mielenkiintoinen auto tässä vuorossa. En ole tainnut nähdä ikinä muita kuin kyseistä Ajokki Expressiä, Lahti400 ja Laatikkoa. Osaako käyttäjä Jone sanoa mikä autossa oli vikana, kun jarrut pitivät tosi ikävää ääntä, ohjauspyörä piti kanssa kauheaa ääntä kääntäessä ja vielä moottorista kuuluin joku helinä? Mikäs autoon #1-2 oli tullut? 

Sitten linjalla 73 klo 7:10 vuorossa Tampereelta oli Paunun omissa väreissä oleva #12 (Volvo B10M-C Carrus Regal 360). Onkos tämä pitkään ollut perusväreissä?

----------


## Jone

> Ti 20.10 Kangasala
> 
> Sahalahti - Kangasala - Tampere vuorossa oli auton #1-2 (Volvo B10M Ajokki Express) tilalla auto #90 (Volvo B10M Carrus Star301). Oli kyllä mielenkiintoinen auto tässä vuorossa. En ole tainnut nähdä ikinä muita kuin kyseistä Ajokki Expressiä, Lahti400 ja Laatikkoa. Osaako käyttäjä Jone sanoa mikä autossa oli vikana, kun jarrut pitivät tosi ikävää ääntä, ohjauspyörä piti kanssa kauheaa ääntä kääntäessä ja vielä moottorista kuuluin joku helinä? Mikäs autoon #1-2 oli tullut? 
> 
> Sitten linjalla 73 klo 7:10 vuorossa Tampereelta oli Paunun omissa väreissä oleva #12 (Volvo B10M-C Carrus Regal 360). Onkos tämä pitkään ollut perusväreissä?


#90 on kaikesta päätellen tullut jäädäkseen #1-2:sen tilalle, joka puolestaan lienee jonkin sortin varavara-autona tällä hetkellä. En osaa sanoa mikä siinä on vikana sen enempää kuin sinäkään, raapustin kyllä jonkin sortin vikalistaa huoltokirjaan tossa aikani kuluksi... joten saas nähdä. Mutta kuitenkin noi viat ovat pikkujuttuja, #1-2:sta ei tod oo ikävä.

#12 on tainnut olla noissa väreissä liikenteessä vasta vähän aikaa, ehkä viikko-kaksi. Jostain sain semmosen käsityksen että niitä muitakin samanlaisia (olikohan ne #11 ja #13) oltaisiin maalaamassa samoihin väreihin, voi olla että olen väärässäkin koska en ole kauheesti seuraillut tilannetta.

----------


## J_J

> #90 on kaikesta päätellen tullut jäädäkseen #1-2:sen tilalle, joka puolestaan lienee jonkin sortin varavara-autona tällä hetkellä. En osaa sanoa mikä siinä on vikana sen enempää kuin sinäkään, raapustin kyllä jonkin sortin vikalistaa huoltokirjaan tossa aikani kuluksi... joten saas nähdä. Mutta kuitenkin noi viat ovat pikkujuttuja, #1-2:sta ei tod oo ikävä.


Ja jotta suureen ikävään tulisi helpotusta, taitaapi juuri 1-2 lähteä torstaiaamuna klo 5.50 Moltsiaan  :Smile: 

Sitten varsinainen viestiketjun aiheen mukainen havainto: 16.05 Tampere-Jyväskylä sekä 20.00 Jyväskylä-Tampere -pikavuorossa oli 21.10.2009 Paunun 36. Näinkin uuden Eaglen käynnit Jyväskylässä pyhäpäiviä lukuunottamatta ovat olleet ainakin toistaiseksi varsin harvinaisia.

----------


## jtm

> Ja jotta suureen ikävään tulisi helpotusta, taitaapi juuri 1-2 lähteä torstaiaamuna klo 5.50 Moltsiaan


Kyllä lähti. Harmikseni myöhästyin tuosta vuorosta.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## jtm

23.10

Aamulla havaitsin PIKA Pori - Tampere vuorossa Veolian #605.

----------


## killerpop

> 23.10
> 
> Aamulla havaitsin PIKA Pori - Tampere vuorossa Veolian #605.


Tampere-Pori-Tampere vuoroparissahan se on lähes aina ja jatkaa sitten Ähtäriin 11:10. Eli Poriin saatiin EB-värit jälleen 10.8. alkaen (tosin joitain vuoroja on ajettu autoilla #603 ja #16).

----------


## killerpop

Ke 9.12.

Pekola #1 (Carrus Fifty) Lahti-Tampere, Tampere-Kuohijoki. Saattaapi tulla pysyvämmäksikin autoksi.
Satakunnan Liikenne #145 (Ajokki Victor) linjalla 54 Tampere-Forssa.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Pahoittelen "vanhaa havaintoa", mutta lauantaina 5.12.2009 näin Tampereen päässä Nokia-Tampere moottoritiellä Tampereelle tulossa pikavuoron Porista. Autona oli Veolian 15... Ja kellonaikahan oli 10.35

----------


## Aleksi.K

10.12.09 Helsinki

PL 63 (Scania Flyer) tänään Finnairin pikavuorossa Lentokentälle..

----------


## GT8N

11.12.

PL 48 Finnairvuorossa lentoasemalta Helsinkiin.

----------


## killerpop

su 13.12

Tampere-Pori vuorossa vt #603 (Lahti Falcon). samaan aikaan #726 (Volvo 9700H)oli pyynikintorilla.

Tokihan #603 on useasti jo Porissa käyny, muttta ei Westin ajamilla vuoroilla.

---------- Viesti lisätty 14.12.2009 kello 1:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu 13.12.2009 kello 20:48 ----------

----------


## JT

Pe 18.12. Kamppi klo 17

PL #947 (Scania K113TL / Delta Star 501) @ Vakio U486 Hki-Loppi-Karkkila
PL #958 (Scania K113 Lahti Eagle 451) @ Pika Hanko-Helsinki

----------


## jtm

Ke 16.12

VAKIO Tampere - Vammala vuorossa vaikutti SatLi #185(Volvo B10M Ajokki Royal).

----------


## jtm

> Ke 9.12.
> 
> Pekola #1 (Carrus Fifty) Lahti-Tampere, Tampere-Kuohijoki. Saattaapi tulla pysyvämmäksikin autoksi.


Yksi kuski sanoi, jonka kyydissäkin kuulemma olit eilen tai toissapäivänä #43:ssa, että kyseinen auto ei enään täällä päässä liikkuisi. Varmaankin sen takia, että #43 palasi pitkältä "sairaslomalta".

Ma 21.12

Pekola #22 (Scania L94 IB Irizar Intercentury) oli klo 16:15 vakio Tampere - Kuohijoki vuorossa.

Ti 22.12

LL #44 oli PIKA Tampere - Ikaalinen vuorossa.

----------

